# Still lethargic 106.7 fever potbelly



## AccidentalPettingZoo (Mar 6, 2022)

Hey y'all. I've called vets and cannot get anyone to come until tomorrow. I went and got the tylan 200 and gave it. Seemed to leak out and not stay in the muscle. He won't eat or drink and isn't moving. As far as I can tell he hasn't went to the bathroom either. It's not looking good. 1.5 year old potbelly pig. Day 2 lethargic.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 6, 2022)

Trick for giving shots to a fatty animal when it seems to leak back out... as soon as you inject and pull the needle out... take your fist and lightly pound on the spot so that the hole in the skin and the fat no longer "line up" ... It casues it to disperse instead of just feeding right back out the hole it went in.  We do it with any animal we give shots to IM or SQ (intramuscular or subcutaneous).  
I am really sorry that then pig is running such a high temp and is sick.  I don't have any other suggestions except that penicillin is fast acting and does not stay in the system for more than 24-48 hours tops... so a penicillin shot a few hours after the tylan would not hurt it....


----------



## AccidentalPettingZoo (Mar 6, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> Trick for giving shots to a fatty animal when it seems to leak back out... as soon as you inject and pull the needle out... take your fist and lightly pound on the spot so that the hole in the skin and the fat no longer "line up" ... It casues it to disperse instead of just feeding right back out the hole it went in.  We do it with any animal we give shots to IM or SQ (intramuscular or subcutaneous).
> I am really sorry that then pig is running such a high temp and is sick.  I don't have any other suggestions except that penicillin is fast acting and does not stay in the system for more than 24-48 hours tops... so a penicillin shot a few hours after the tylan would not hurt it....


Thank you so much for this.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 6, 2022)

One thing that I learned a long time ago... to give a shot to an animal, especially in the neck muscle where there is less tissue damage or cut out of a food animal.... but to make it less traumatic... is you use your fist to tap  ( lightly pound) 3-4 times on the neck where you want to give the shot, then as if you were tapping again, give the shot, and as quickly as possible to tap again several times.... so they just don't get a shot stuck in their neck or muscle... the tapping (light punches) are like a "warning" so they don't "jump out of their skin" with the unexpected needle stuck in them.  Am I making sense?  The "pounding" after both gets the skin to close a bit, disrupts the straight line and holes lining up and also makes it seem like they did not get "just stuck" with a needle.  Kinda like you make a fist, and then pound it into your other open palm.... not to hurt but to sorta take their mind off it....


----------



## AccidentalPettingZoo (Mar 6, 2022)

T


farmerjan said:


> One thing that I learned a long time ago... to give a shot to an animal, especially in the neck muscle where there is less tissue damage or cut out of a food animal.... but to make it less traumatic... is you use your fist to tap  ( lightly pound) 3-4 times on the neck where you want to give the shot, then as if you were tapping again, give the shot, and as quickly as possible to tap again several times.... so they just don't get a shot stuck in their neck or muscle... the tapping (light punches) are like a "warning" so they don't "jump out of their skin" with the unexpected needle stuck in them.  Am I making sense?  The "pounding" after both gets the skin to close a bit, disrupts the straight line and holes lining up and also makes it seem like they did not get "just stuck" with a needle.  Kinda like you make a fist, and then pound it into your other open palm.... not to hurt but to sorta take their mind off it....




Thank you. I did the tapping this time and it did seem to leak out less. I've looked up on where to inject and the place behind and below the ear is all that is recommended. The area by their rear is only for piglets. The potbelly is built differently than a hog and it's just hard to tell where their muscle is. Poor guy.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 6, 2022)

I am sorry I am not more help.  Pot bellies are just not something I have worked on.  I have never given "regular hogs" injections anywhere except in the neck muscle near the head/ears because of that same reason.  Rumps in hogs just don't work.... we usually tried to do mostly oral medications when we had to if they were eating... most any hog I ever had would drink milk so you could get some of it down them that way.  Luckily we had little sickness and mostly medications were for worms and such.  Hope that the vet can help you.


----------



## AccidentalPettingZoo (Mar 6, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> I am sorry I am not more help.  Pot bellies are just not something I have worked on.  I have never given "regular hogs" injections anywhere except in the neck muscle near the head/ears because of that same reason.  Rumps in hogs just don't work.... we usually tried to do mostly oral medications when we had to if they were eating... most any hog I ever had would drink milk so you could get some of it down them that way.  Luckily we had little sickness and mostly medications were for worms and such.  Hope that the vet can help you.


Thank you. I'm not sure what to call them except pigs or hogs. I would probably verbally say pig but I know I've read people say hog. I never planned to have farm animals 😂 someone was going to shoot him at 4 weeks because he kept escaping so I have had him since. And then came goats and chickens. I'm here to learn so always open to suggestions. Thank you again for your advice.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 6, 2022)

We are great enablers on here... watch out you will have "herds" before you know it...


----------

